# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Debbie's New Man

## tammyy2j

Apparently Debbie Dingle is getting a new man (yes man not woman) - anyone know who it is?

----------


## Perdita

Must be another short-lived affair as the actress playing Debbie will be on maternity leave soon. Are we getting somebody new coming to Emmerdale or will it be somebody already there? Maybe one of the Sharma brothers? Hope it is not Nathan  :EEK!:

----------


## lizann

I hope its Ryan

----------


## Abbie

I wonder how she will leave

----------


## Perdita

Could be Ryan, as a result of next week's events.

----------


## Hannelene

Ryan and Debbie? No way!

----------


## Lennie

I guess its Nikhil

----------


## lizann

> I guess its Nikhil


He was more interested in Natasha

----------


## Perdita

It is Nikhil  :Smile:

----------

